# Protech Products.



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Hi, guys I just wanted to post a photo gallery of products made by Bruce Collins at Protech Fabrication. It contains photos of his equal length manifold as well has his new log style manifold. The one pictured is for an Acura Integra, but he also makes one for the Sr20de/T that resembles the f-max style as far as turbo placement and wastegate flange placement. They retail for 350.00. FYI

http://community.webshots.com/album/40584205YTeolq


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

i have a protech manifold for my gti-r motor. lemme tell you craftsmanship is second to none. welds are made for strength and durability. support brackets are oversized for strength as well. wastegate lead off is perfectly fitted under upper coolant hose. this manifold is a piece of art when looked at first hand. you want a hi quality manifold for your car and not just another replica of any old manifold, i sugest this manifold highly.


----------

